# vegan desserts, no oil... what do??



## rom323 (Aug 13, 2013)

I work at a country club preparing desserts and writing a dessert menu for the restaurant. We have two members who come once a week for dinner and they expect a fine dining experience.

On top of being vegan, they do not want us to cook with oil at all...

I have virtually no experience with vegan pastry, but so far I've given them granitas, and a tart (raw cashew and walnut crust with agave to sweeten, filled with corn pudding topped with fresh berries) which they said was the best dessert they've ever tasted. 

What do I do now? All out of ideas. Anko paste maybe?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I have never tried but if you make a vegan meringue then you would have the basis for quite a few sweets.

Top a fruit pie for instance or floating islands and even marshmallows.

Even a sort of macaron may be possible.

Did a short google and saw ingredients like agar and xanthan gum.

mimi


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I have had to do quite a few vegan desserts, but that oil restriction is tough. Do you have more specifics on their concerns? Is all fat restricted or would they eat something made with coconut oil, as I think the texture works very well for vegan. I also find Earth Balance to be helpful in baked goods. However, if it needs to be fat-free AND vegan, I'm picturing lots of fruit and sorbet. 
Here I as a mousse recipe that is vegan. Easy and intense-http://food52.com/recipes/16044-herve-this-chocolate-mousse


----------



## flouredfacevic (Jun 2, 2014)

If coconut oil is allowed, then a whole new world of possibilities are opened up to you.

If that's not an option, I have an avocado mousse recipe that's awesome. Its versatile and can be made to satisfy raw, oil free and vegan diets.

All you need is a handful of over ripe avocados and a food processor. Add sugar or agave, vanilla, pinch of salt and then whatever you want to add flavor. I used clementines, bittersweet chocolate, raspberries, liquors ect. 

It sounds simple, but after a proper plating, it can be a really nice, well rounded dessert. 

Oil free diets are really hard to work with, but it sounds like you're on the right path so far.


----------



## briandellatorre (Jun 17, 2014)

I would just ride that crust if they liked it. Once you have a crust you can fill with any combination of fruit.  Gram cracker crust works too.  Hit rhubarb while you can and then progress through the summer fruits.

grilled peaches or other stone fruit work too.


----------



## dominique (Jan 15, 2001)

Poached pears, perhaps? I don't think most wines are vegan, but I've poached them in grape juice before and it works. 

Also, apple sauce can be used to replace oil in some things like cakes.


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

i use earth balance in some of my vegan desserts at the bakery.  have also done many cakes using coconut milk


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

If they 'can' and 'will' eat a nut crust which has lots of oil, i would think that you could use hazelnut, grape seed, hazelnut, avocado or even evoo oils in your crusts and doughs.....opens up the world of cobblers, crumbles, shortcakes, galettes, and pie!!!! Lots of switch a rooing for two though......aah,the life of the privileged and entitled!

joey


----------

